# Babies near heater



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I figured I'd post this here, because it's about very small babies (~2 weeks after hatch), and I figure you guys in this section would know best.

My friend gave me 4 really newly hatched RBPs, and I've put them in my 12 gallon tank. They are still young enough that they don't swim much. They usually either sit on the bottom, or the other thing I find them doing is perching on the heater mounts. The heater isn't very strong since it's only for a 12 gallon tank, however I don't know if I should be worried about them spending extended time sitting against it. They've been in there for a couple of days and seem fine, so I don't think it's actually hot enough to burn them. Is it natural for them to be attracted to the heat? The tank isn't cold, it's kept around 80-82, so it's not like they are cold when not hanging around it.

I'm realizing how hard it is to care for babies so small and I've already learned quite a bit for next time. For one, with 4 tiny babies, 12g is a huge overkill. I find it hard to be assured that they are eating and have resorted to letting some small flakes lay on the bottom in case they run across them hungry.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

as long as they are sitting on the heater mount and not the heat element they should be fine.


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> as long as they are sitting on the heater mount and not the heat element they should be fine.


Well, they sometimes lean up against it. But regardless, I don' think this batch is going to make it. One was small and disappeared fast, another had something wrong I could see but was too small to be able to tell, and a third just disappeared, so that leaves just one now. He looks pretty good though. At this point I'll just see how he does and get ready for a new batch to try again.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

So how are they doing?


----------

